# Batman V Superman MBTI



## Thought (Mar 22, 2016)

Just watched the movie. Been thinking about it. Spoilers!

Batman: ISTP, he seems, well, much more tunnel visioned, and cant see how Lex is pulling all the strings. Definitely a thinker, and in this you see if branding people. Also shoots people and breaks peoples neck in his dream. 

Superman: ENFJ, he didn't hear a bomb ticking in the court house, so probs N. 

Lex Luthor: ENTP. He is very very extroverted, and random. he can see the big picture and understand everything thats going on. Also has many different plans.

Wonder Woman: ISXX still thinking about it. Help would be useful for her.

Lois Lane: ESFJ


----------



## Arfa (Mar 6, 2016)

Batman- infj or intj

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Batman is known to be a INTJ, not sure about Superman. I would guess INXJ. I agree Lex would be ENTP. Wonderwoman is probably INFJ?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

In the DCCU, he's commonly typed as ISTJ (Batman), but otherwise, he should be an INTJ if you look at him holistically.

Isn't Lex an ENTJ? He's commonly portrayed as that. Superman is usually an xSFJ in most of his portrayals, but the DCCU Superman is a true INFJ.


----------



## Thought (Mar 22, 2016)

this is about the new movie, and lex is definetly not an ENTJ


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Batman - ISTP
Superman ISFJ
Lois - ENTP
Wonder Woman - ESTP
Lex Luthor - ENTJ originally, but they changed him, in the new movie he's more 'xNFPish'


----------



## Max Rayner (Oct 26, 2015)

Batman - ESTJ
Superman - xSFJ or ISFP
Wonder Woman - xSTP
Lex Luthor - ENTP
Lois Lane - ESFJ or ENFP


----------



## Thought (Mar 22, 2016)

you do know how functions work right?


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Batman - paranoid, schizotypal personality disorders, schizophrenia, psychopathy
Superman - avoidant personality disorder, schizophrenia, sociopathy
Lex Luthor - antisocial, histrionic, borderline, narcissistic, obsessive-compulsive personality disorders and personality disorders not otherwise specified, schizophrenia, psychopathy, sociopathy
Lois Lane - dependent personality disorder
Wonder Woman - looking really good at doing pedestrian things


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

Batman: ISTP
Superman: ISFJ
Lois Lane: ESTJ
Lex Luthor: ENTJ? ENFP? 
Wonder Woman: ESTP I guess


----------



## Likeagoat (Jun 16, 2016)

Superman is a clear INFJ to me. I see his Ni and Fe in all movies (bvs and man of steel) and I have never feel so identified with a character until I see this Superman. 

Batman...mmm...I see him like a INFJ or INTJ.


----------



## Boelthorn (Feb 11, 2017)

"Batman is known to be a INTJ," No, not in every incarnation. The original? Yes. The Bale-Batman is probaly ISTJ. But what Batman normally is doesn't matter since he is clearly talking about the Snyder movie and Snyder clearly changed some characters very significantly. While I agree that Eisenbergs Luthor was ENTP Lex Luthor never was portrayed as on before - and hopefully never will be. The classic version is ENTJ. His Smallvill incarnation seems to be either ISTJ or INTJ. Being an TJ is essential to his character-. Snyders Batman seems ISTP and it works. Luthor as an ENTP is just a pathetic wannabe joker. He is a ruthless businessman not a crazy scientist.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Batman is an INTJ, especially this version with Batfleck. 

Superman - I'd say ISFJ. He doesn't want to hurt Batman, and I can see Fe inside of him. He doesn't seem to have that Fi conviction in him. He's also very reflective of the past and uses that to guide him.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Horrible version of either Batman or Superman 

So so long and drawn out. Anyways I think the characters are so hollow how can they even be typed 
I heard Wonder Woman was better tho.


----------



## Caesar Noonien Wayne (Nov 24, 2017)

Bruce Wayne - INTJ
Clark Kent - INFJ
Diana Prince - ISFP
Lex Luthor - ENTP
Alfred - ISFJ
Lois Lane - ENTP
Martha Kent - ISFP

P.S. Better than Civil War


----------



## erdem (Mar 14, 2018)

In my opinion:

Batman is-----INTJ
Superman is--ISFJ
Lex Luthor is-ENTP (The opposite of Superman)
WonderW. is--INFP
Lois Lane is---ESFP (The opposite of Batman)


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Batman is IxTJ, always. Whether S or N depends on the writer. Superman is an ISFJ, albeit a very stoic and uncharismatic one.


----------



## personalitvcult (Oct 21, 2017)

Wonder Woman is a difficult one but I think she's an ESFJ. Wonder Woman (the movie) is set almost 100 years before Batman V Superman, and in that movie she seems very ENFJ, but after Steve's death she becomes very broken and withdrawn which makes me think ESFJ. In BVS and Justice League it's evident that she's still affected by her death and refuses to let go of the past. I think she's often mistyped as an introvert because she's so withdrawn but that's more of a post-traumatic stress, "I blame myself for Steve's death" depression thing than an introvert thing. In Justice League you can see that she feels a lot more confident when she's surrounded by a group of people and at the end of the movie when she's shaking people's hands you can tell that she flourishes in crowds. 

The only reason I thought she was an ENFJ when I saw Wonder Woman was because of her naivety and idealism, but her response to trauma makes me think that she uses Si instead of Ni.

As for the others:

Superman: ISFJ
Batman: INTJ
Lois: ENFP
Lex: ???? honestly I think his personality is so unhealthy that it would be near impossible to try and type him. Maybe an ENTJ?


----------



## personalitvcult (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry, one thing I'd just like to add: I know this version of Superman is often mistyped as an INFJ but I think that's more of Henry Cavill's ENFJ-ness coming out. I definitely feel like this version of Superman, the way Zack Snyder intended it to be, is an ISFJ.


----------



## lockhowldlls (Apr 18, 2018)

responding to @Thought user (first post in the discusion)

a little bit late to the party but istp can see manipulation from miles (i know it because i am one)
now the coment about the movie and how i see it:

the movie portrayed bruce as someone who was having nightmares, being paranoid about superman who was an alien with too much powers in his hands so ¿what's the conclusion?...this guy can't be good, he can't be helping people just because he's good, and maybe there's something more than we don't know (i am sure bruce has more profound thoughts about superman but lets leave it that way), we cannot trust an outsider (luthor says the same), the movie also remarks that we as human have really bad experiences following people with great power. 

bruce wayne is also abusing drug, and mixing pills with alcohol, it's clear that he has pstd and this gets worse when he is haunt not only by th death of his parents but by jason todd's death. someone who suffers pstd can't see manipulation. bruce became obsessed with superman after the metropolis event... ¿why?...because he couldn't do anything to save his employess/the people that were in metropolis city, the idea of bruce as a character is that he always want to have everything under control and when he feels powerless he doesn't now how to process this events for happening. he can't accept that vulnerability. that's batman losing hope, not seeing the point of his actions anymore after 20 years of fighting criminals and crossing the line for his owns fears and paranoia.

//also shoots people and braks people necks in his dream// quote

bruce nightmare about superman is based on injustice when superman joins forces with darkside, it was an apocalitic world, so his actions didn't really matter anymore. 

this leaves his actions in the warehouse as well, this batman does what is needs to be done to rescue clark's mother, and all of this is because of superman being still a treath but not totally evil, bruce doesn't trust clark but now he sees him in a diferent way, still he cannot trust him because there's a posibility of him becoming evil and bruce cannot ignore that. we return with the vision of bruce with a future were things are not the same anymore. you just have to remember the scene between bruce and barry allen (aka flash) when barry says that lois is the key and that batman should fear superman. what would happen if someone kills someone you love? with superman ''we don't know'' (yes we do, injustice god among us) 

and if you are wondering ¿is this canon? i would say yes because the same thing happens in the comics, sure that batman and superman are good friends and all but batman doesn't trust superman and he actually doesn't trust anyone of the justice league.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

What makes Batman an INTJ? Does he drop out of the action for the occasional foresight? Does he use imagination as a base of his actions? Does he work best in an environment where the data is scarce or he lacks experience?
Does he understand the mind of a lunatic naturally?
Nope - to every single one.
He's not an INTJ, at least not in this version.


----------



## Dark28 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thought said:


> Just watched the movie. Been thinking about it. Spoilers!
> 
> Batman: ISTP, he seems, well, much more tunnel visioned, and cant see how Lex is pulling all the strings. Definitely a thinker, and in this you see if branding people. Also shoots people and breaks peoples neck in his dream.
> 
> ...


Batman - ISTJ/ISTP (I go more for J because of the SI, that seems to be very in Bruce)
Superman - INFJ
Wonder Woman - ISFP
Lex - ENTP
Alfred - INTP
Lois Lane - ENFP
Perry - ENTJ


----------

